# [Resolved] wireless doesn't work: bcm4312

## razrburn

Greetings everyone, I am having a problem getting my wireless to work.  I have been looking on line for help the past two days, and so far nothing has helped.  I was able to get iwconfig to see it as wlan0, ifconfig will not see it. i have to turn the power on using 

```
# iwconfig wlan0 txpower on
```

  the wpa_supplicant gui will not give me any options on a device to choose from.  I will try to give you as much info as I can think of. If you need more let me know i will be happy to post what ever is needed.

I am cutting the code and taking out the other devices and stuff that is not pertinent to this question

```

# lspci -vnn

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11a/b/g WLAN [103c:1360]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

   Kernel modules: wl

```

ifconfig

```
# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:08:2e:ce:b1  

          inet addr:192.168.2.2  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:8ff:fe2e:ceb1/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2297 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1891126 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:161080 (157.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)
```

iwconfig

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=-1 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth1      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

wpa_supplicant

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

l2_packet_receive - recvfrom: Network is down

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Network is down

Failed to initiate AP scan.

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Network is down

Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

Last edited by razrburn on Sun Apr 05, 2009 11:14 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

notice this:

```
Kernel modules: wl 
```

try the broadcom-sta from portage or b43 from the kernel

try installing it, I have a slightly different card card but I use ndiswrapper cause the sta module isn't working well for me.

my prev laptop had this card, worked well with b43 and ndiswrapper

----------

## razrburn

thank you for the quick reply but, sorry to say that didn't work. I removed that wl from the loading modules and it still says

```

Kernel modules: wl

```

if i can get it working with the ndiswrapper that would be fine by me.

----------

## DaggyStyle

then do it, use you windows driver files (inf and sys)

----------

## robnotts

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
```

I have had all sorts of problems with this particular chipset, but finally, after a long running battle, via the wl driver and ndiswrapper, the card started working perfectly with the in-kernel b43 driver in 2.6.29.

```
[   14.044237] b43-pci-bridge 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   16.026414] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found

[   16.196358] wmaster0 (b43): not using net_device_ops yet

[   16.196518] wlan0 (b43): not using net_device_ops yet

[   48.060067] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode5.fw

[   48.664676] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/pcm5.fw

[   48.712936] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0initvals5.fw

[   48.834134] b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/b0g0bsinitvals5.fw

[   49.180047] b43-phy0: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)

[   49.350743] Registered led device: b43-phy0::tx

[   49.350793] Registered led device: b43-phy0::rx

[   49.470047] b43-phy0: Radio turned on by software

```

----------

## razrburn

thank you gentlemen, i got the card working with ndiswrapper.  but now my problem is getting wpa_supplicant to connect to my wireless network.  i can scan and see the wireless network but i can't get it to connect to it.  wpa_gui reports that "Could not get status from wpa_suplicant" if i could get that working i think that would make life easy.

----------

## DaggyStyle

add this to /etc/conf.d/net:

```
wpa_supplicant="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

```

----------

## razrburn

thanks, but that didn't work it changed the way it booted eth4 but it didn't get the gui working

----------

## DaggyStyle

did you started wpa?

----------

## razrburn

THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERYONE!!!, i got it working. I am now connected to my wireless network.  There is still only one problem left (I hope it's the last).  i have to start NetworkManager and then stop it to be able to turn on my wireless card. does anyone know how to avoid this?

----------

## DaggyStyle

I'm not use networkmanager, I use conf based wireless, does network manager is turned on in the boot process?

----------

## razrburn

no it doesn't start at boot, i just have to do it to get it to turn on the wireless card

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *razrburn wrote:*   

> no it doesn't start at boot, i just have to do it to get it to turn on the wireless card

 

did you added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

----------

## razrburn

yup ndiswrapper is in there

----------

## DaggyStyle

post th output of dmesg and lsmod please

----------

## razrburn

```

# dmesg

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@ChillyWilly) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Gentoo 4.3.3-r1 p1.1, pie-10.1.5) ) #13 SMP Sun Mar 29 15:14:17 Local time zone must be set--see zic

[    0.000000] PAT WC disabled due to known CPU erratum.

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f7d0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7d0000 - 000000007f7e5600 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7e5600 - 000000007f7f8000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f7f8000 - 000000007f800000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed9b000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f7d0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 7000-c000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F7F00, 0024 (r2 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7F7E57B4, 004C (r1 HP     30AA     27070620 HP          1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7F7E5684, 00F4 (r4 HP     30AA            3 HP          1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7F7E58E0, F5BC (r1 HP       nc6340    10000 MSFT  100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7F7F7E80, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7F7E5808, 0068 (r1 HP     30AA            1 HP          1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7F7E5870, 003C (r1 HP     30AA            1 HP          1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 7F7E58AC, 0032 (r2 HP     30AA            1 HP          1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F7F4E9C, 035C (r1 HP       HPQSAT        1 MSFT  100000E)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

[    0.000000] 1143MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 00008000 - 0000f000

[    0.000000] (8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 0000a8def4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000a8def4]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000a8e000 - 0000a92000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000a8e000 - 0000a92000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000007000 - 0000008000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000007000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000008000 - 000000f000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000008000 - 000000f000]

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x0007f7d0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f7d0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 522095

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c098ea80, node_mem_map c1000000

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3967 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 290528 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7f800000:7f400000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 40476 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 4, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 518015

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 1994.984 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 2061456k/2088768k available (5333k kernel code, 26040k reserved, 2497k data, 332k init, 1171264k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff85000 - 0xfffff000   ( 488 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc09af000 - 0xc0a02000   ( 332 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc07357ce - 0xc09a5f8c   (2497 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc07357ce   (5333 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.001011] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3989.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994984)

[    0.001032] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001041] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001055] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001065] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001236] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.001244] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.001261] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.001266] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.001269] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001273] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001277] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001288] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005510] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.025243] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

[    0.025437] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.035522] CPU0: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

[    0.035994] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3989.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994735)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.106398] CPU1: Intel Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz stepping 08

[    0.106428] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.106999] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.107004] Total of 2 processors activated (7979.43 BogoMIPS).

[    0.107068] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7024 bytes left

[    0.107075] net_namespace: 816 bytes

[    0.107075] HP Compaq Laptop series board detected. Selecting BIOS-method for reboots.

[    0.107218] Time: 15:16:00  Date: 03/29/09

[    0.108014] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.108090] No dock devices found.

[    0.108107] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.108122] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.108122] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[    0.109684] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0322, last bus=32

[    0.109689] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.115047] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.117981] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.149787] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.149794] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.149808] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.149873] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base f8000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.157697] PCI: MCFG area at f8000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    0.157703] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.169018] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x16, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.169018] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.169065] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C002] (0000:00)

[    0.169065] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8400000, e847ffff]

[    0.169065] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 14 io port: [6000, 6007]

[    0.169065] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.169065] PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 1c 32bit mmio: [e8480000, e84bffff]

[    0.169084] PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8500000, e857ffff]

[    0.169191] PCI: 0000:00:1b.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [e8580000, e8583fff]

[    0.170002] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.170010] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.170094] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.170101] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.170186] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.170193] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.170276] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.170283] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# disabled

[    0.170331] PCI: 0000:00:1d.0 reg 20 io port: [6020, 603f]

[    0.170391] PCI: 0000:00:1d.1 reg 20 io port: [6040, 605f]

[    0.170452] PCI: 0000:00:1d.2 reg 20 io port: [6060, 607f]

[    0.170512] PCI: 0000:00:1d.3 reg 20 io port: [6080, 609f]

[    0.170577] PCI: 0000:00:1d.7 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8584000, e85843ff]

[    0.170646] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.170654] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.170817] pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

[    0.170824] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.170832] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.170878] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 10 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.170886] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 14 io port: [0, 3]

[    0.170893] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 18 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.170900] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 1c io port: [0, 3]

[    0.170908] PCI: 0000:00:1f.1 reg 20 io port: [60a0, 60af]

[    0.170968] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 10 io port: [13f0, 13f7]

[    0.170981] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 14 io port: [15f4, 15f7]

[    0.170989] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 18 io port: [1370, 1377]

[    0.170996] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 1c io port: [1574, 1577]

[    0.171004] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 20 io port: [60d0, 60df]

[    0.171012] PCI: 0000:00:1f.2 reg 24 32bit mmio: [e8585000, e85853ff]

[    0.171055] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.171062] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.171228] PCI: 0000:08:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8000000, e8003fff]

[    0.171561] pci 0000:08:00.0: supports D1

[    0.171563] pci 0000:08:00.0: supports D2

[    0.171612] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.0 32bit mmio: [e8000000, e80fffff]

[    0.171672] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.2 io port: [4000, 5fff]

[    0.171677] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.2 32bit mmio: [e4000000, e7ffffff]

[    0.171737] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.3 io port: [2000, 3fff]

[    0.171742] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1c.3 32bit mmio: [e0000000, e3ffffff]

[    0.171809] PCI: 0000:02:06.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8100000, e8100fff]

[    0.171846] pci 0000:02:06.0: supports D1

[    0.171847] pci 0000:02:06.0: supports D2

[    0.171849] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.171858] pci 0000:02:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.171902] PCI: 0000:02:06.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8101000, e81017ff]

[    0.171912] PCI: 0000:02:06.1 reg 14 32bit mmio: [e8104000, e8107fff]

[    0.171988] pci 0000:02:06.1: supports D1

[    0.171989] pci 0000:02:06.1: supports D2

[    0.171991] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.171999] pci 0000:02:06.1: PME# disabled

[    0.172043] PCI: 0000:02:06.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8108000, e8108fff]

[    0.172123] pci 0000:02:06.2: supports D1

[    0.172125] pci 0000:02:06.2: supports D2

[    0.172127] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.172135] pci 0000:02:06.2: PME# disabled

[    0.172178] PCI: 0000:02:06.3 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8109000, e81090ff]

[    0.172258] pci 0000:02:06.3: supports D1

[    0.172260] pci 0000:02:06.3: supports D2

[    0.172262] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.172270] pci 0000:02:06.3: PME# disabled

[    0.172314] PCI: 0000:02:06.4 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e810a000, e810afff]

[    0.172323] PCI: 0000:02:06.4 reg 14 32bit mmio: [e810b000, e810bfff]

[    0.172396] pci 0000:02:06.4: supports D1

[    0.172397] pci 0000:02:06.4: supports D2

[    0.172399] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.172407] pci 0000:02:06.4: PME# disabled

[    0.172496] PCI: 0000:02:0e.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [e8110000, e811ffff]

[    0.172599] pci 0000:02:0e.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.172607] pci 0000:02:0e.0: PME# disabled

[    0.172642] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.172651] PCI: bridge 0000:00:1e.0 32bit mmio: [e8100000, e83fffff]

[    0.172704] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.172710] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002._PRT]

[    0.173086] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C092._PRT]

[    0.173259] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C0FB._PRT]

[    0.173415] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C10E._PRT]

[    0.173578] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C002.C111._PRT]

[    0.212982] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C107] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.213224] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C108] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.213470] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C109] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.213708] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C10A] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.213947] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C123] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.214190] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C124] (IRQs 10 *11)

[    0.214429] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C125] (IRQs *10 11)

[    0.214542] ACPI Exception (pci_link-0189): AE_NOT_FOUND, Evaluating _PRS [20080609]

[    0.214675] ACPI: Power Resource [C1E9] (on)

[    0.215109] ACPI: Power Resource [C1F6] (on)

[    0.215165] ACPI: Power Resource [C20F] (on)

[    0.215233] ACPI: Power Resource [C217] (off)

[    0.215350] ACPI: Power Resource [C311] (off)

[    0.215461] ACPI: Power Resource [C312] (off)

[    0.215570] ACPI: Power Resource [C313] (off)

[    0.215679] ACPI: Power Resource [C314] (off)

[    0.215699] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.215699] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.215699] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.226667] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    0.226667] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.227039] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.227039] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.227039] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.227039] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.227039] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.228003] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.228973] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.13

[    0.228988] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    0.228992] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    0.228998] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    0.229973] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.229977] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.229981] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.229996] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.230103] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.230110] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.230117] hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.230994] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.232977] system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.232983] system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.232989] system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7f7fffff could not be reserved

[    0.233003] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x500-0x55f has been reserved

[    0.233008] system 00:0b: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.233014] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff could not be reserved

[    0.233020] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.233029] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.233034] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.233039] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

[    0.233044] system 00:0c: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

[    0.233049] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff has been reserved

[    0.233055] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

[    0.233061] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff could not be reserved

[    0.233067] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

[    0.233074] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfed90000-0xfed9afff could not be reserved

[    0.233082] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfeda0000-0xfedbffff could not be reserved

[    0.233088] system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[    0.267926] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.267931] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.267940] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xe8000000-0xe80fffff

[    0.267946] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.267956] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:18

[    0.267964] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x4000-0x5fff

[    0.267973] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff

[    0.267980] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.267989] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:20

[    0.267995] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   IO window: 0x2000-0x3fff

[    0.268003] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   MEM window: 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff

[    0.268010] pci 0000:00:1c.3:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.268023] pci 0000:02:06.0: CardBus bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.268027] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x007000-0x0070ff

[    0.268035] pci 0000:02:06.0:   IO window: 0x007400-0x0074ff

[    0.268043] pci 0000:02:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x80000000-0x83ffffff

[    0.268051] pci 0000:02:06.0:   MEM window: 0x84000000-0x87ffffff

[    0.268059] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.268065] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: 0x7000-0x7fff

[    0.268073] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: 0xe8100000-0xe83fffff

[    0.268081] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x00000080000000-0x00000083ffffff

[    0.268101] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.268109] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.268119] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.268126] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.268135] pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.268142] pci 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.268150] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.268160] pci 0000:02:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.268169] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.268173] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.268177] bus: 08 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268181] bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [e8000000, e80fffff]

[    0.268185] bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268188] bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268192] bus: 18 index 0 io port: [4000, 5fff]

[    0.268196] bus: 18 index 1 mmio: [e4000000, e7ffffff]

[    0.268200] bus: 18 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268204] bus: 18 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268207] bus: 20 index 0 io port: [2000, 3fff]

[    0.268211] bus: 20 index 1 mmio: [e0000000, e3ffffff]

[    0.268215] bus: 20 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268219] bus: 20 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.268223] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [7000, 7fff]

[    0.268227] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [e8100000, e83fffff]

[    0.268231] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [80000000, 83ffffff]

[    0.268235] bus: 02 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.268238] bus: 02 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.268243] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [7000, 70ff]

[    0.268246] bus: 03 index 1 io port: [7400, 74ff]

[    0.268250] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [80000000, 83ffffff]

[    0.268255] bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [84000000, 87ffffff]

[    0.268265] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.271004] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.271224] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.271846] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.272174] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.272179] TCP reno registered

[    0.273038] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.273940] IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

[    0.274080] apm: BIOS not found.

[    0.274463] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.274483] type=2000 audit(1238339759.273:1): initialized

[    0.282428] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.282438] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.284974] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.285065] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.286380] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.286687] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    0.290181] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    0.291045] msgmni has been set to 1740

[    0.291178] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.291412] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.291423] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.291426] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.291430] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.291451] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.291468] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.291481] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2f00

[    0.291483] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.291502] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.291504] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.291522] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.291524] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.291541] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x2000

[    0.291543] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.291701] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.291746] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: found MSI capability

[    0.291797] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.291842] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.291881] pci_express 0000:00:1c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.291988] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.292032] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: found MSI capability

[    0.292078] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.292123] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.292165] pci_express 0000:00:1c.2:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.292268] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.292312] pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: found MSI capability

[    0.292357] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.292398] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.292440] pci_express 0000:00:1c.3:pcie03: allocate port service

[    0.292614] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.295649] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.295741] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.295790] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.295860] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GM Chipset

[    0.296578] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.311235] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.311303] ipwireless 1.1 by Stephen Blackheath, Ben Martel, Jiri Kosina and David Sterba

[    0.311396] vmlfb: initializing

[    0.311696] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8e80000, using 6144k, total 7872k

[    0.311703] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

[    0.311707] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.311711] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.340653] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.369813] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.370131] vga16fb: initializing

[    0.370134] vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

[    0.370412] fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

[    0.375037] ACPI: AC Adapter [C1B3] (on-line)

[    0.417253] ACPI: Battery Slot [C1B5] (battery present)

[    0.417754] ACPI: Battery Slot [C1B4] (battery absent)

[    0.418575] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.419942] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.420280] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.421942] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [C235]

[    0.422249] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    0.422759] ACPI: Lid Switch [C22E]

[    0.423244] ACPI: Transitioning device [C315] to D3

[    0.423558] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.423855] ACPI: Fan [C315] (off)

[    0.424250] ACPI: Transitioning device [C316] to D3

[    0.424557] fan PNP0C0B:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.424855] ACPI: Fan [C316] (off)

[    0.425249] ACPI: Transitioning device [C317] to D3

[    0.425556] fan PNP0C0B:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.425854] ACPI: Fan [C317] (off)

[    0.426247] ACPI: Transitioning device [C318] to D3

[    0.426554] fan PNP0C0B:03: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.437813] ACPI: Fan [C318] (off)

[    0.449092] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device4

[    0.460241] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.471566] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device5

[    0.482946] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.521830] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.537251] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ0] (50 C)

[    0.559865] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.579732] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ1] (49 C)

[    0.602299] thermal LNXTHERM:03: registered as thermal_zone2

[    0.622289] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ2] (42 C)

[    0.639593] thermal LNXTHERM:04: registered as thermal_zone3

[    0.659737] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ3] (28 C)

[    0.673523] thermal LNXTHERM:05: registered as thermal_zone4

[    0.689502] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ4] (40 C)

[    0.702059] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.714449] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.726877] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.726981] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

[    0.739342] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.752132] intelfb: Version 0.9.5

[    0.764674] intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

[    0.777141] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.959325] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.959860] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.961115] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.974194] 00:02: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.988519] brd: module loaded

[    1.001632] loop: module loaded

[    1.013951] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k3-NAPI

[    1.026547] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.039229] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.3-k6

[    1.051980] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    1.064948] Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Network Driver - version 1.2.45-k2

[    1.077854] Copyright (c) 2008 Intel Corporation.

[    1.090686] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

[    1.103359] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.115915] tg3.c:v3.94 (August 14, 2008)

[    1.128196] tg3 0000:02:0e.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.177586] eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95788A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:17:08:2e:ce:b1

[    1.203183] eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1]

[    1.216386] eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] dma_mask[32-bit]

[    1.229800] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

[    1.243245] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.256360] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.269607] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3

[    1.283182] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    1.296895] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.310591] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.324155] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.324168] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.337814] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode

[    1.351492] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq ilck stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    1.365196] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.365282] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.378894] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.392244] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.405358] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.418271] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xe8585000 port 0xe8585100 irq 220

[    1.431404] ata2: DUMMY

[    1.444316] ata3: DUMMY

[    1.457012] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.927017] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.940958] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    1.953643] ata1.00: ATA-7: ST98823AS, 7.24, max UDMA/100

[    1.966268] ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    1.979908] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

[    1.992550] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.016127] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST98823AS        7.24 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.029015] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

[    2.041476] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.053554] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.053581] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.066089] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)

[    2.078512] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.090787] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.090812] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.103337]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    2.199731] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.212338] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.224871] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

[    2.224878] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    2.237445] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.237507] scsi4 : ata_piix

[    2.249948] scsi5 : ata_piix

[    2.262637] ata5: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x60a0 irq 14

[    2.274962] ata6: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x60a8 irq 15

[    2.440490] ata5.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STCD-RW/DVD DRIVE GCC-4244N, 1.02, max MWDMA2

[    2.458428] ata5.00: configured for MWDMA2

[    2.470455] ata6: port disabled. ignoring.

[    2.474514] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4244N 1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.497782] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.510123] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.522224] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.522331] sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.534638] ohci1394 0000:02:06.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.596515] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[e8101000-e81017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[    2.620632] video1394: Installed video1394 module

[    2.632773] ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

[    2.645076] NOTE: The dv1394 driver is unsupported and may be removed in a future Linux release. Use raw1394 instead.

[    2.657988] eth1394: eth1: IPv4 over IEEE 1394 (fw-host0)

[    2.670501] Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:06.0 [103c:30aa]

[    2.682992] Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

[    2.695641] Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

[    2.708222] Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

[    2.720694] Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:06.0, mfunc 0x01a61b22, devctl 0x64

[    2.956791] Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 18

[    2.969188] Socket status: 30000006

[    2.969191] Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #03 to #06

[    2.969195] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x7000 - 0x7fff

[    2.969197] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe8100000 - 0xe83fffff

[    2.969200] pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x80000000 - 0x83ffffff

[    3.284174] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    3.284198] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    3.297281] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.297285] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.310490] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    3.310495] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.310549] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.323814] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    3.323818] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    3.323838] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.327718] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    3.340787] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    3.340789] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.340798] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xe8584000

[    3.353838] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.357708] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    3.363009] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    3.376207] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    3.376244] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.376294] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    3.376297] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.389459] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.389475] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.389514] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.389516] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.389519] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.402598] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    3.415489] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.415491] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.415493] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.415495] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    3.415500] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.415502] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.516013] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    3.516016] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.516028] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    3.516031] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.617024] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 000a evt 0000

[    3.617123] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.617171] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.617195] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.630208] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.643234] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.656130] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ehci_hcd

[    3.669007] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    3.681823] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.681826] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    3.681879] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[    3.681990] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

[    3.681993] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.694733] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    3.707546] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.707549] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    3.720328] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.720383] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.733010] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    3.746243] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    3.759092] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    3.759094] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    3.759110] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.759115] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00006020

[    3.772154] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    3.772192] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.772237] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    3.772239] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.784238] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 1 high speed

[    3.784241] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.785203] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.785217] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.785258] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.785261] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.785263] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.798255] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.811026] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.811028] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.811030] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.811032] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    3.811036] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.811038] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.847401] usb 1-1: uevent

[    3.847448] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    3.847450] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.860499] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.860513] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    3.860552] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.860554] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.860556] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.873374] hub 1-1:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    3.885769] hub 1-1:1.0: compound device; port removable status: FFF

[    3.885771] hub 1-1:1.0: individual port power switching

[    3.885773] hub 1-1:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.886057] hub 1-1:1.0: TT per port

[    3.886060] hub 1-1:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

[    3.886062] hub 1-1:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

[    3.886249] hub 1-1:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.886251] hub 1-1:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[    3.912013] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 portsc 0082,00

[    3.977134] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023fab2911490c]

[    3.987250] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

[    4.013064] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.013126] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.025673] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.038238] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.050659] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    4.062860] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    4.074678] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    4.086693] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.086697] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.098595] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    4.098649] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.099009] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/f70e4100 start 255 [1/0 us]

[    4.099017] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    4.110382] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    4.121727] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.121729] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    4.121746] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.121755] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x00006040

[    4.133040] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    4.133078] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.133121] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=0424, idProduct=2503

[    4.133139] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    4.133141] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.133145] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.133159] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.133195] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.133197] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.133199] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.133205] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.133206] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.133208] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.133209] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.133211] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.133215] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.133216] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.178055] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    4.178062] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    4.178067] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 low speed --> companion

[    4.228011] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    4.228030] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.228034] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    4.228145] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    4.234014] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 01a3,00

[    4.234017] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1: status 0301 change 0001

[    4.239130] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    4.301134] usb 1-1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[    4.324130] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    4.335062] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.335124] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.346523] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.357861] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.369181] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    4.380758] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    4.386130] usb 1-1.2: device descriptor read/64, error -32

[    4.403589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.415204] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.415207] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.426753] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    4.426814] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.438514] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

[    4.450051] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.450053] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    4.450069] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.450074] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00006060

[    4.461503] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    4.461538] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.461577] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    4.461579] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.472966] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.472981] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.473021] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.473023] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.473025] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.484436] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.495727] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.495729] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.495731] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.495733] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.495737] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.495739] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.498133] hub 1-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    4.572005] usb 1-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    4.572507] usb 1-1.2: default language 0x0409

[    4.572658] usb 1-1.2: uevent

[    4.572705] usb 1-1.2: usb_probe_device

[    4.572707] usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.584258] usb 1-1.2: adding 1-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.584273] usb 1-1.2:1.0: uevent

[    4.584419] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    4.584482] usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=08ff, idProduct=2580

[    4.595921] usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    4.596318] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.596378] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.596381] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.596383] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.596385] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    4.596386] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

[    4.596406] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    4.596412] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.596415] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.596455] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    4.596507] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    4.596514] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

[    4.596518] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    4.596520] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    4.596536] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    4.596541] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00006080

[    4.596573] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    4.596608] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.596646] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    4.596648] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.596653] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.596666] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.596704] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.596705] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.596707] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.596713] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    4.596714] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.596716] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.596717] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    4.596719] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    4.596723] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.596724] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.697327] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.697388] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.697390] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.697392] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    4.697394] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

[    4.697396] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

[    4.810490] usb 1-1.2: Product: Fingerprint Sensor

[    4.821616] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

[    4.821623] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    4.821630] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[    4.821658] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    4.832747] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    4.923008] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    5.076052] usb 3-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    5.081050] usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

[    5.098079] usb 3-1: uevent

[    5.098126] usb 3-1: usb_probe_device

[    5.098129] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    5.112054] usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    5.112071] usb 3-1:1.0: uevent

[    5.112180] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    5.112245] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c01d

[    5.123638] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    5.134980] usb 3-1: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[    5.146225] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    5.157391] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004

```

----------

## razrburn

More of dmesg

```
[    5.157525] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    5.157529] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    5.157532] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    5.157571] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    5.169039] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    5.180444] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    5.191899] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C20C,PNP0f13:C20D] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    5.204337] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.205265] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    5.217600] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    5.229107] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    5.240508] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    5.251721] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    5.262751] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    5.274064] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    5.290160] usbcore: registered new interface driver appletouch

[    5.321995] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    5.346333] rtc_cmos 00:08: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    5.357696] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, hpet irqs

[    5.370488] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    5.382128] Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

[    5.393927] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

[    5.405544] Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.2

[    5.417278] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

[    5.428950] Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.10

[    5.440681] usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

[    5.452337] Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.2

[    5.464014] usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

[    5.475853] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.3

[    5.487642] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    5.499403] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    5.511010] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    5.522536] No iBFT detected.

[    5.534008] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    5.545624] usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    5.545626] usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    5.561411] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input5

[    5.576440] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

[    5.588916] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    5.601405] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    5.613841] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

[    5.644650] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    5.657231] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    5.669827] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.704024] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.704049] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    5.728212] ALSA device list:

[    5.740667]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xe8580000 irq 21

[    5.753308] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    5.765887] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    5.778751] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    5.791977] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    5.804532] TCP cubic registered

[    5.816903] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    5.829481] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    5.843062] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    5.855522] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    5.868543] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    5.881035] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    5.893202] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    5.905072] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    5.916975] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    5.929024] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    5.929026] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    5.929028] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    5.929030] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    5.929049] p4-clockmod: Warning: EST-capable CPU detected. The acpi-cpufreq module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

[    5.954539] p4-clockmod: Warning: EST-capable CPU detected. The acpi-cpufreq module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

[    5.982129] p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

[    5.996208] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    6.010319] registered taskstats version 1

[    6.024181]   Magic number: 1:471:286

[    6.037670] ppp ppp: hash matches

[    6.142999] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04793/0x300000

[    6.156575] serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

[    6.209267] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input6

[    6.473185] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    6.486963] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    6.500633] md: autorun ...

[    6.514104] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    6.623524] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    6.623533] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    6.623542] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[    6.623748] Freeing unused kernel memory: 332k freed

[    6.677328] Write protecting the kernel text: 5336k

[    6.690756] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1916k

[    6.704250] hub 2-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    6.704269] usb usb2: bus auto-suspend

[    6.704271] usb usb2: suspend_rh

[    6.771820] khelper used greatest stack depth: 6668 bytes left

[    7.704014] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    7.704022] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    7.704024] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    7.704041] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    7.704044] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    7.704046] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[    7.751697] stty used greatest stack depth: 6196 bytes left

[    7.795684] grep used greatest stack depth: 5896 bytes left

[    9.106469] usb usb2: uevent

[    9.106489] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    9.106589] usb usb3: uevent

[    9.106607] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    9.106643] usb 3-1: uevent

[    9.106661] usb 3-1:1.0: uevent

[    9.106833] usb usb4: uevent

[    9.106850] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    9.106943] usb usb5: uevent

[    9.106960] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    9.107064] usb usb1: uevent

[    9.107082] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    9.107119] usb 1-1: uevent

[    9.107137] usb 1-1.2: uevent

[    9.107156] usb 1-1.2:1.0: uevent

[    9.107226] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[    9.326254] wl: module license '' taints kernel.

[    9.329883] wl 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    9.329901] wl 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    9.341636] eth2: Broadcom BCM4312 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.79.10

[    9.389562] udev: renamed network interface eth2 to eth4

[   10.563643] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[   10.860663] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

[   10.899325] ndiswrapper 1-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   10.899329] ndiswrapper 1-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   10.899880] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

[   11.334060] Adding 1005472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1005472k

[   17.732294] ip used greatest stack depth: 5680 bytes left

[   19.091051] wpa_supplicant used greatest stack depth: 5556 bytes left

[   25.163432] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   29.153006] eth4: no IPv6 routers present

[   60.668670] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[   61.892061] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[   63.061019] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[   89.929814] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[ 2198.943418] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[ 2379.921860] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[ 2389.565307] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 2389.565319] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.578009] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.597304] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 2389.597311] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.623006] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.645303] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 2389.645310] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.697006] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.717305] usb 3-1: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[ 2389.717312] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[ 2389.750021] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0002

[ 2389.750032] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[ 2389.750044] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[ 2389.750046] usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

[ 2389.750048] usb 3-1: unregistering device

[ 2389.750051] usb 3-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[ 2389.750055] usb 3-1: unregistering interface 3-1:1.0

[ 2389.755412] usb 3-1:1.0: uevent

[ 2389.755550] usb 3-1: uevent

[ 2389.859016] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[ 2391.024973] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[ 2391.997013] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[ 2391.997024] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[ 2391.997027] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[ 5984.312652] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[ 8576.776036] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[ 9584.412874] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[ 9792.694443] su used greatest stack depth: 5428 bytes left

[13185.727019] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[16787.049042] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[20388.678547] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[23990.308719] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[27591.939062] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[31193.569844] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[34795.200938] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[38396.218078] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[41996.928245] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[45599.481807] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[49200.499231] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[50031.685441] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[50031.685589] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[50031.685664] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[50031.789010] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[50031.789094] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 low speed --> companion

[50031.789124] usb usb3: usb resume

[50031.789129] usb usb3: wakeup_rh

[50031.821007] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

[50031.821023] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 2 portsc 01a3,00

[50031.821026] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2: status 0301 change 0001

[50031.840015] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[50031.840040] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

[50031.922017] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0004 evt 0000

[50031.922029] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[50032.024279] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

[50032.166035] usb 3-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[50032.166109] usb 3-2: uevent

[50032.166521] usb 3-2: usb_probe_device

[50032.166526] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[50032.169085] usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[50032.169109] usb 3-2:1.0: uevent

[50032.169354] usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[50032.169357] usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[50032.182425] input: HID 062a:0000 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input7

[50032.194074] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

[50032.194876] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[50032.195023] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=062a, idProduct=0000

[50032.195028] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[50032.233271] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[51931.630369] usb 3-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[51931.630383] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[51931.643013] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[51931.662369] usb 3-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[51931.662380] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[51931.688009] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[51931.710368] usb 3-2: uhci_result_common: failed with status 440000

[51931.710376] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[51931.750029] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[51931.750042] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[51931.750055] hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

[51931.750060] usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3

[51931.750063] usb 3-2: unregistering device

[51931.750067] usb 3-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[51931.750074] usb 3-2: unregistering interface 3-2:1.0

[51931.754398] usb 3-2:1.0: uevent

[51931.754541] usb 3-2: uevent

[51931.858024] hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[51933.000019] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[51933.997014] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[51933.997024] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[51933.997027] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[51961.885220] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

[51961.885375] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001002 POWER sig=se0 CSC

[51961.885449] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[51961.911020] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[51962.015015] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: total 125ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[51962.015028] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 low speed --> companion

[51962.015056] usb usb3: usb resume

[51962.015059] usb usb3: wakeup_rh

[51962.047007] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_resume

[51962.047018] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 1 portsc 01a3,00

[51962.047021] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1: status 0301 change 0001

[51962.066011] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[51962.066035] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0008

[51962.148018] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0002 evt 0000

[51962.148034] hub 3-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0000, 1.5 Mb/s

[51962.250020] usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

[51962.392211] usb 3-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[51962.397033] usb 3-1: default language 0x0409

[51962.414109] usb 3-1: uevent

[51962.414129] usb 3-1: usb_probe_device

[51962.414133] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[51962.417034] usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[51962.417134] usb 3-1:1.0: uevent

[51962.417219] usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[51962.417223] usbhid 3-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[51962.437354] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input8

[51962.445353] input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

[51962.445410] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[51962.445460] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c01d

[51962.445463] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[51962.445466] usb 3-1: Product: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[51962.445468] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[51962.472679] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 4 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[52292.401416] firefox used greatest stack depth: 5304 bytes left

[52802.648857] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[53871.955075] cat used greatest stack depth: 5220 bytes left

[54639.493657] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: release dev 4 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[54642.532955] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: reserve dev 4 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 112 us

[55465.561445] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[58827.639195] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[59067.800491] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

[59613.368654] cat used greatest stack depth: 4972 bytes left

[60450.887951] wireshark uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)

[60489.757033] device eth4 entered promiscuous mode

[60623.515260] device eth4 left promiscuous mode

[62668.576268] TKIP: RX tkey->key_idx=1 frame keyidx=2 priv=f6d30600

```

----------

## razrburn

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

02:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

02:06.4 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 GemCore based SmartCard controller

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 01)
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

and here I was nice thinking I'll have a nice pastebin to look at, nevermind.

ok, are you sure ndiswrapper is on? I think you might have more then one driver loaded

please post the output of ifconfig -a,iwconfig ,lsmod and cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

edit: just noticed, ndiswrapper is loaded, you must have more the one driver loaded, post the output of ndiswrapper -l too please

----------

## razrburn

Once i connected it to the network it stays on. thank you for you help.Last edited by razrburn on Sun Apr 05, 2009 12:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *razrburn wrote:*   

> wireless doesn't work: bcm4312

 

again, that driver won't work, I need the output of what I've asked in order to help you.

----------

